# Cracked shower tray



## mybigears (May 2, 2009)

Have a crack in shower tray near drainhole of my Knaus 505 Traveller year 2004.
Anyone successfully made a repair without having to have all new?


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

These might be worth a look.

http://www.walkdengroup.co.uk/?section=Leisure&page=276

http://www.sealed-it.com/ Edit: I see this link leads to a site which is under construction but it does have the telephone number so you could give them a call.

This week my shower tray cracked, that is the fourth time I have had this happen in three vans. As usual it cracked around one of the outlets. I have done a temporary repair using Sikaflex, it works and does not look too bad. Just smear it on all around the depression and over to the edge of the drain hole. That way there is no need to remove the drain fitting, Alan.

Edit: There is no reason to think a new tray will last either. They are made very thin and often don't have support underneath. So if you do fit a new on try reinforcing and supporting it.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

erneboy said:


> There is no reason to think a new tray will last either. They are made very thin and often don't have support underneath. So if you do fit a new on try reinforcing and supporting it.


Exactly - we got just 2 months out of a new shower tray - still trying to get some reparation.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

We seem to keep reading about various trays cracking, I've had one myself.

Is there scope for somewhere like CAK tanks or similar to start making copies out of something a bit thicker than a *** paper, maybe even aluminium plate, or fibre glass.

I didn't bother to mess with ours we just chucked it back to the rubbish dealer it had loads of other problems which he refused to sort out and blamed us for, oddly the van before and since have all been fine, it cost us dearly, but better that than be stuck with a rip off dealer.

We went and bought the Laika privately.

I digress, thinking laterally, the Laika uses domestic sized plumbing 32mm, so if there was ever a problem with that I can actually remove the waste do any repair and put it all back together again, but the tray is so solid I don't think (touch wood) it'll ever crack.


----------



## Skar (Jul 13, 2010)

I got a fibreglass kit off ebay, easy to do and looks fine.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Skar said:


> I got a fibreglass kit off ebay, easy to do and looks fine.


Could you post the link to the item or seller please.


----------



## Skar (Jul 13, 2010)

It was this type of kit:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/fibre-glass-r...arts_Vehicles_CarParts_SM&hash=item23124cfe4f


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Skar said:


> It was this type of kit:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/fibre-glass-r...arts_Vehicles_CarParts_SM&hash=item23124cfe4f


Ah, I don't think that will last for long then, as most trays are ABS plastic, and the two don't bond well enough to resist the constant bending, unless of course you are lucky enough to have a decent fibre glass one.

If you have the technique (Youtube it) of making a mold you could copy the existing one and then make your own with lots of reinforcing where needed, use lots of masking tape to protect the surrounding area, and plenty of releasing agent, it'd be a pig to do, but a lasting solution, and relatively cheap.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Hadn't been going to say so but I agree with Kev, Alan.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

erneboy said:


> Hadn't been going to say so but I agree with Kev, Alan.


Bok Bok :wink: :wink:


----------

